# Sibelius 7th symphony recordings



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The final, definitive work by one of the greatest symphonists of all time, the 7th symphony of Jean Sibelius has been recorded quite many times. I'm wondering what are some of the classic, favorite, preferred recordings of this great work, in the opinion of the community. 

Personally, I am still coming to terms with the music itself, but the Berglund/Bournemouth Symphony recording is phenomenal. I've also heard and liked the Vänskä/Lahti, which I thought was much better than anything else I've heard from that cycle. I thought the Barbirolli/Hallé was really good, but I've only heard it once. 

What are some of our favorites?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Karajan/Berlin/DG


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Koussevitzky
Beecham
Collins


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Any opinion on the Ormandy/Philadelphia? I have heard it cited as a classic. I'm no fan of his, but I kind of like what I heard. Listened to most of it earlier. Very different from the Finnish conductor recordings I mentioned.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bernstein/NYPO, my favorite....
Rozhdest'sky/USSR StateSO is enjoyable also...quite unique!!


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> Any opinion on the Ormandy/Philadelphia? I have heard it cited as a classic. I'm no fan of his, but I kind of like what I heard. Listened to most of it earlier. Very different from the Finnish conductor recordings I mentioned.


I haven't heard the Philadelphia recording, but Ormandy's live performance with the Concertgebouw (vol 4 of the Anthology set) is fine. Ormandy/Philadelphia is on my list of 7s that I'd like to add to my collection, along with Mravinsky, Vanska and Barbirolli.

There are many fine historical recordings (especially Koussevitsky), but I feel that the Sibelius 7th really demands good modern sound. My first choice is Gibson which is played with a white heat almost beyond belief. A close second is Davis/Boston with Tintner (Naxos) a dark horse contender.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

"Eugene Ormandy decided to boost the violin melody with a trumpet in this 1962 studio recording with the Philadelphia Orchestra. Ormandy also adds a crescendo and a fermata to the final chord, something many conductors do in an attempt to make Sibelius's stark ending sound more conventional."

I think that I'd trust Sibelius' decision over Ormandy et.al.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I've only heard a few by von Karajan that I genuinely care for, but I believe this performance is truly magical (already mentioned by Vasks):






There are no words to adequately descibe how moving I feel this symphony is. It's like one of the most beautiful and alive depictions of nature I've ever heard. I only feel awe... gratitute that it exists.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

Karajan's Berlin Philharmonic recording from the 60's (DG) is my benchmark. He finds the long line in this work.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Haven't found that superb recording yet. 

Karajan/DG is somewhat closer than many others.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Koussevitzky simply has to be heard! This and his Tapiola are mandatory, despite the truly off-putting sound quality.

Then I'd go for Beecham, and also Collins. I have duplicated a post from brahmsianhorn above, I know, but these three have "the line", and the closing pages are just heart-wrenching. For some strange reason, this work doesn't need state-of-the-art sound for me, apologies for contradiction, Rangstrom! I love your selection of suggestions, and cannot argue with what you suggest, but....

Of modern recordings, Berglund live is wonderful, but I have a huge soft spot for Neeme Jarvi on BIS, a very fine performance indeed. Sorry....

This work and the Sixth are my two favourite Sibelius works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

CnC Bartok said:


> Of modern recordings, Berglund live is wonderful, but I have a huge soft spot for Neeme Jarvi on BIS, a very fine performance indeed. Sorry....


I also like Jarvi's early Sibelius recordings on BIS. They were done before he went so recording-crazy and still had time to lavish some attention on a recording project, I think.


----------



## RobertKC (Dec 9, 2013)

For those who enjoy state-of-the-art recordings that feature high-definition (1080) video, and hi-res audio (i.e., DTS-HD Master Audio), I suggest that you consider:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

The only one I have. Not looking for another.


----------

